# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Εγκατάσταση pvr nova

## tao

Για σας θα ήθελα τις γνώσεις σας. Έχω nova εδώ και κάποια χρόνια και  μου έδωσαν δώρο έναν pvr αποδικοπιητη,μου είπαν ότι χιάζετε διαφορετική εγκατάσταση π.χ. να αλλάξω το lnd που έχει το πιάτο μου σε ένα διπλό.
Και ρωτώ είναι ένα κοινό διπλό lnd ? το βάζω στη θέση του παλιού κατεβάζω και ένα δεύτερο καλώδιο και συνδέω στον αποδικοπιητη??
Χρειάζεται κάποιες αριθμήσεις μετά???? Και αν ναι τι πρέπεινα κάνω ???

----------


## tao

αυτό 
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.808092
                               ή
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.705174

----------


## spiroscfu

Οι παλιοί pvr ήθελαν quad (με τετραπλή έξοδο) και χρησιμοποιούσαν της τρεις hdd,tv1,tv2.
Για τους νέους δεν ξέρω επίσης για να δουλέψει σαν pvr θέλει την κάρτα του όπως και ενεργοποιήσει από την εταιρία.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-M' 'ενα  lnb  twin  (διπλό)  θα  δουλέψει  το  βάζεις  στη  θέση  του  παλιού  και  κατεβάζεις  ένα  δεύτερο  καλώδιο  προσοχή  στη  κλίση  κοιτάζοντας  το  πιάτο  θέλει  λίγο στρίψιμο  προς  τα  δεξιά  όπως  το  παλιό.

----------


## PCMan

Αν έχεις τον hd pvr 865 θα χρειαστείς ένα διπλό lnb (το δεύτερο) και αν έχεις τον παλιό pvr 3000 θα χρειαστείς τετραπλό(θα χρησιμοποιείς τις 3)
Όπως το λέει ο σπύρος είναι, μόνο που στον πρώτο λείπει η tv2.

Κατα τα άλλα η σύνδεση είναι όπως τα λες. Δεν πειράζεις τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## tao

> -M' 'ενα  lnb  twin  (διπλό)  θα  δουλέψει  το  βάζεις  στη  θέση  του  παλιού  και  κατεβάζεις  ένα  δεύτερο  καλώδιο  προσοχή  στη  κλίση  κοιτάζοντας  το  πιάτο  θέλει  λίγο στρίψιμο  προς  τα  δεξιά  όπως  το  παλιό.



και δεν θέλει καμία ρύθμιση στο μηχανάκι ????

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Ναί  θέλει  σίγουρα  συντονισμό  καναλιών  αλλά  την  κάνει  απο  μόνος  του.

----------


## coverelectronics

Για να δουλέψει το καινουργιο nova pvr, απαιτούνται 2 δέκτες, ενας pvr και ενας απλός. 
Πέραν του καλωδίου κεραίας απο το lnb προς τους δέκτες (2 καλωδια για τον pvr, 1 για τον απλό), απαιτείται καλώδιο κεραίας που συνδέει τους 2 δέκτες μεταξύ τους, για συγχρονισμό των καρτών! 
Και οι δυο δέκτες είναι εφοδιασμένοι με καρτα, και κατα την ενεργοποιηση μεσω τηλεφωνου δινουμε τα απαραιτητα στοιχεια στον εκπροσωπο για να μας ενεργοποιήσει το πακέτο multiview. 
Επίσης στο menu "ρυθμίσεις multiview" επιλέγουμε την RF Com port, δηλαδη RF IN ή RF OUT, ανάλογα το πως έχουμε συνδέσει το καλώδιο!
Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιούμε quad lnb (τις 3 απο τις 4 εξόδους!)

----------

spiroscfu (15-12-12)

----------


## spiroscfu

Μπορούμε να δούμε τον σκληρό (εγγεγραμμένα προγράμματα) και στους δύο δέκτες ?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Για να δουλέψει το καινουργιο nova pvr, απαιτούνται 2 δέκτες, ενας pvr και ενας απλός. 
> Πέραν του καλωδίου κεραίας απο το lnb προς τους δέκτες (2 καλωδια για τον pvr, 1 για τον απλό), απαιτείται καλώδιο κεραίας που συνδέει τους 2 δέκτες μεταξύ τους, για συγχρονισμό των καρτών! 
> Και οι δυο δέκτες είναι εφοδιασμένοι με καρτα, και κατα την ενεργοποιηση μεσω τηλεφωνου δινουμε τα απαραιτητα στοιχεια στον εκπροσωπο για να μας ενεργοποιήσει το πακέτο multiview. 
> Επίσης στο menu "ρυθμίσεις multiview" επιλέγουμε την RF Com port, δηλαδη RF IN ή RF OUT, ανάλογα το πως έχουμε συνδέσει το καλώδιο!
> Και στις 2 περιπτώσεις χρησιμοποιούμε quad lnb (τις 3 απο τις 4 εξόδους!)



-Αφορά  τη  νέα  υπηρεσία  της  nova    multiview.

----------


## Popeye

Για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα...
είχα στο σπιτι nova με 80αρι πιατο κ τετραπλό lnb. Διέκοψα το nova κ έβαλα ote tv. 
Η ερώτηση είναι, μπορώ να βάλω 2 δεκτές ote(για 2 διαμερισματα) στο 4πλο lnb;

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα...
> είχα στο σπιτι nova με 80αρι πιατο κ τετραπλό lnb. Διέκοψα το nova κ έβαλα ote tv. 
> Η ερώτηση είναι, μπορώ να βάλω 2 δεκτές ote(για 2 διαμερισματα) στο 4πλο lnb;



Φυσικα και μπωρεις.

----------


## paliothodoros

καλημερα παιδια εβαλα το τετραπλο lnb και συνδεσα τους δυο δεκτες. Το lnb εχει τεσσερις εξοδους οι οποιοι  ειναι σαν ζευγαρι ο ενας δεκτης ομως δεν ειχε σημα καθολου. Τοτε ξεσυνδεσα το   καλωδιο και το εβαλα στη τελευταια υποδοχη του lnb και το αλλο εμεινε στη προστινη και δουλευουν και οι δυο.... Ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο ......το lnb που εβαλα ειναι το τετραπλο που δινει η nova..l

----------

